# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum computinq, IonQ, Inc., College Park, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IonQ, Inc.

ionq.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

IonQ at Samsung CEO Summit 2019

Nov 23, 2019




> IonQ is building the world’s best quantum computers to solve the world’s hardest problems.
> 
> They believe useful quantum computers will look as different from the laptops and smartphones we use every day as classical computers appear next to an abacus. And they believe the best way to build a quantum computer is by starting with nature’s qubit: the atom. Accurate, powerful, and flexible, ionized atoms are the heart of their quantum systems.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Startup IonQ drastically ups the quantum computing ante"

by Robert Hackett
October 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "IonQ plans to launch a rack-mounted quantum computer for data centers in 2023"

by Frederic Lardinois
December 9, 2020

----------

